

PayPal Competitor WePay Launches iOS App to Take Invoicing and Payments Mobile - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2013/02/28/paypal-competitor-wepay-launches-ios-app-to-take-invoicing-payments-mobile

======
reginald_iii
Big accomplishment that's been in the works for a while. It'll be interesting
to see how this will affect mobile payments. It's not a payment app in the
traditional sense, so it may find its own niche.

~~~
hellfire
I think that's the point that BetaKit was trying to make with WePay's focus on
service providers and small businesses.

Any idea what the size of this market is? Also, I did some research on WePay,
and apparently they are a YC S09 company.

